# ssh -Y



## phelibre (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Rapidement, de 1999 à 2005 j’utilisai Linux surtout pour Gimp (phelibre.free.fr) en 2005 j’achète un Mac mini (powerpc) et Macport pour retrouver des soft sous linux (mc …) avec Xquart le serveur X11 sous Mac. Aujourd’hui je suis toujours avec MacOS et toujours une vieux laptop sous linux (Ubuntu 16.04). Depuis Xquartz je fais un ssh -Y en local et j’ouvre mes fenêtres (linux) dans le Mac 

Cette version Ubuntu utilise Xorg (X11) mais j’aimerai avoir une version linux plus récente et donc wayland comme serveur graphique local.

Pensez-vous qu’un ssh -Y serait compatible avec mon Xquartz (X11) sur une version récente de linux qui aurait en natif wayland ?

Merci,


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2020)

Tout dépend de ce que tu souhaites faire.

"ssh -Y" n'est que la création d'un passage pour X11 dans le tunnel sécurisé créé par SSH. Ensuite tu lances ton application (sur le PC) en lui indiquant de se connecter à un serveur X à l'autre bout du tunnel (le Mac).

L'essentiel est que les applications que tu lances sur le PC (Ubuntu) utilisent les bibliothèques classiques, celles de X11, ce qui leur permettra de communiquer avec le serveur sur la machine locale (le Mac). En déportant l'affichage vers ton Mac, elles fonctionneront, sous réserve de ne pas nécessiter de modules absents de XQuartz.

Mais si tu comptes utiliser des applications _uniquement_ capables de parler à Wayland, alors ça ne marchera pas avec elles.

Par ailleurs tu peux toujours utiliser X11 et pas Wayland sur Ubuntu, on le choisit au moment de se logger.


----------



## phelibre (3 Janvier 2020)

Merci, mais pour la première partie de ton post, c'est ce que j'ai expliqué avec en complément , inutile de faire un export DISPLAY =:0 
Ma question est : Avec une distribution qui utilise wayland comme serveur graphique et donc les logiciels qui seront sensés utiliser wayland. Pensez-vous qu'il y a une compatibilité avec de serveur graphique X11 distant ?


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2020)

Si je le rappelais, c'était volontairement : l'essentiel est que tu installes des applications capables de se connecter à un serveur X11, avec les bibliothèques _ad hoc_. Comme les versions récentes d'Ubuntu n'ont plus Wayland par défaut mais X (Xorg, normalement), les applications installées sont toujours pour l'essentiel toujours X-compatibles.
Même en choisissant Wayland par défaut, cela n'empêcherait pas ces applications de fonctionner avec un serveur X11.

Donc ça marchera pour presque tout : il est bien possible qu'il existe des applications uniquement Wayland-compatibles (je n'en utilise pas mais ça doit bien exister...) qui, elles, ne seront pas utilisables ainsi.


----------



## phelibre (6 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ton éclairage Bombi, meilleurs voeux à tous ...


----------

